# Remote Starter not working, clicks under dash!!



## Cmasters443 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a 2001 Civic and I bought the car in July 2010, remote starter was working fine. In October or November the starter just stopped working one day. The led lights are on the receiver on the windshield and the led lights work on the remote. I went out and changed the battery in the remote yesterday to see if that was the problem but that wasn't the problem. When I push the starter button on the remote, nothing happens or lights up, but I do hear clicking sounds under the steering wheel. It clicks about 4 or 5 times and then stops. I am a female and dont know too much about this stuff and was wondering if i could get some help to how I could fix it. Thanks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the immobilizer bypass needs to be reprogrammed


----------

